# N.Utah FT results on Twitter



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

if anyone is interested I am going to attempt and post realtime dog by dog results of the Open and Amateur stakes at this weekend's trial, I may also post some derby results if I am no longer in the Amateur, since Clint is judging both the Open/Derby

my Twitter account/name is* adamdad.*..I will accept all follower requests and if there is a particular dog you would like a picture or report on, please let me know..I have a new Blackberry with a Twitter app and I usually get very good reception at the FT grounds and its more convenient than setting up my laptop

my goal is to give a description of not only the test but a quick synopsis of what each dog does since its a very small field (34 Open, 37 in Amateur)

I am # 3 with Nola and # 20 with Brig, both in the Amateur


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I will be there watching Friday, switching between Qual and Open. Looking forward to it.  Good luck Bon!


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

I'll be shooting your flyer for you in the am. and running the derby with dog number six. Interested to see what clint and linda have in store for us.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Got here just before sunset, the water is very high and a couple of the roads are closed or impassible...bring your bug spray or your Thermocell...

I have no idea what Linda/Clint have in store..in all fairness I will not be around during set up and Clint and I NEVER discuss his judging assignments,he is a real stickler for integrity...

IMHO its going to be a "watery" trial, lots of unseen running water


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

rise and shine...meeting at 7:15am with the crew, gunners up at 8am sharp, I know the location but not the test itself...34 starters in the open...barring any unforseen circumstances it should be no problem seeing two series today,Temps are supposed to get into the high 70's,bright and sunny, light winds in the am...Good Luck to all the competitors


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the judges got thru 3 series/tests today here is a synopsis for those that didnt follow on Twitter

*1st series* was a wide open triple, long memory bird left thrown right to left then retired, middle bird thrown left to right and retired into a layout blind, the flyer thrown left to right was the short bird...up steps the test dog with Barb (Furlano) Pampy and flat out steps on the triple....it was the kiss of death...the first 4 dogs all picked up...the judges let everyone play and only those that picked up did not come back for the land blind


*2nd series*- 23 dogs back, a sidehill land blind about 243 yds (electronically measured) slope from right to left, again the judges let the contestants play and only dropped 5 dogs

*3rd series-* a very tough water blind...as described by one of my training partners "a real working man's blind"..Judge Linda Harger specifically told the handlers they had to challenge the line in order to advance..it was a long land entry that drops off into water, there was land on the right which was the wrong side but a green grassy point left which the judges wanted your dog to get on and the off,back out to a cove and the bird on the opposite bank...according to long time Lee Kay trialers they had never seen this blind before and asked the judges how they found this particular blind ? the judge answered the high water made the blind a natural when they were inspecting the grounds...I am sure many will come back and run this blind after the trial is over...12 dogs called back for the water marks starting at 8am sharp....my guess is that its anyones trial to win, PIN TO WIN..I will be at the amateur so I may not find out till later who won it


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Judge Linda Harger specifically told the handlers they had to challenge the line in order to advance..


Jeez, picky picky.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll be there next weekend.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> I'll be there next weekend.



Bring your bug spray !!!! the skeeters got me yesterday on the one area I did not cover.....my hands...Today there was a constant breeze which kept them away, but I also wore a large amount of Avon Skin So Soft bug repellent w/sunscreen...the bug repellent worked the sunscreen did not


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Qual Results from Friday:
1st Huck~ Brian Johnston
2nd Ty ~ Danny Wright
3rd Reese ~ Marty Leavitt
4th Cutter ~ Marty Leavitt 

I may have gotten Reese & Cutter mixed up if I did I apoligize, but I am pretty sure that is the order.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Brian and Huck.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Biz congratulates her brother Huck on his Q Win, and looks forward to seeing him in the Open!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Congrats Brian and Huck


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Open 

phone connection wasn't the best...

1. Ruby - Al Wilson (qualifies for National)
2. Minnie - James Peterson (i think, could be third)
3. ???
4.Not sure which - Arnie Erwin


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats to Al and Jim Peterson!!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats to Al, Jim & Arnie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Open
> 
> phone connection wasn't the best...
> 
> ...


Arnie only had *Keno* running in the 4th series so he would be the 4th place dog.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

kjrice said:


> Open
> 
> phone connection wasn't the best...
> 
> ...



3. Roque - Mark Hudson...


Thanks to Linda Harger and Clint Mallari for judging the Open and the Derby...thanks to Dave Terry and Mike Ostler for judging the Amateur and the Qual..Ted Barker for marshalling the Open and john Schmidt for marshalling the amat and still being able to set up and run his dogs in different stakes

also thanks to Alan Madsen and his crew from the Northern Utah RC for making us feel welcome and being first one there and last ones to leave..


7 dogs back for the Derby....not sure about the amateur...we started with 36 ( 1 scratch) and only 16 remained for the second series...on a personal note Nola and Brig were not among those that survived


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

roque - mark hudson took 2nd in the open.

Glad to be one of the few coming back tomorrow for the derby. I saw some very nice dogs today. Judges put on a very good series. 

Nice meeting you bon.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> 3. Roque - Mark Hudson...
> 
> 
> Thanks to Linda Harger and Clint Mallari for judging the Open and the Derby...thanks to Dave Terry and Mike Ostler for judging the Amateur and the Qual..Ted Barker for marshalling the Open and john Schmidt for marshalling the amat and still being able to set up and run his dogs in different stakes
> ...


Have to agree that Alan is first class.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Jim Petersen and young Minnie.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Correction

1.Ruby -Al Wilson

2.Roque- Mark Hudson

3. Minnie- Jim Peterson

4. Keno- Arnie Erwin

RJ - Shooter- Pat Nicholls (Shooter is a member of that great Saber x Ruby litter and is only 2.5 yrs old..amateur trained and handled too)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I am here at the derby, 7 dogs remain, the judges appear to be using the marks from the first series in the Open, except no flyer...the dogs will have to cross a small pond and then to an open fields with knee high cover, its a double with the wind and sun directly at the handlers back..whether we see a 4th series may depend on the attrition from this series..they are good honest marks, no gimmicks


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby winner:
Elmingo's Little Man - Rett Sage

That puts Zink on the Derby List with 14 pts now.

Way to go Rett!!

I don't know any other placements...sorry.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Very cool Rhett congrats!!

What are conditions like there today? 40 MPH winds with gusts to probably 55 or 60 here in Ogden.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, that's great Rhett. Congratulations to you and Zink!


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Jiggy said:


> Derby winner:
> Elmingo's Little Man - Rett Sage
> 
> That puts Zink on the Derby List with 14 pts now.
> ...



Thank you everyone!!!  
We couldn't have done it without SOB Kennels and the Horsetooth Team.
Rett & Zink


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Am

1. ?/Joe Taylor
2. ?
3. Ruby - Al Wilson
RJ. Pearl - Al Wilson


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Derby Results:
1: Rett Sage and Zink
2: Lindsay Robinson and ******
3: Camron Allen and Jet
4: Brian Johnston/Chris Lacross and Sugar


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Am Results:
1: Joe Taylor and Lilly
2: Joe Taylor and Sugar


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mile High Club said:


> Derby Results:
> 1: Rett Sage and Zink
> 2: Lindsay Robinson and ******
> 3: Camron Allen and Jet
> 4: Brian Johnston/Chris Lacross and Sugar


RJ- Ruby-George Rogers

JAM's - Floyd- Laura Foster
Ryely- Linda Erwin


along with the fact that all of these dogs marked very well....Linda Erwin and Ryely jammed the Derby...big deal you might say, except for the fact that Ryely is only 11 months old, and it was his first Derby...way to go Team Erwin..I may be biased but he is a great looking dog , a big yellow male out of FC AFC Suncrest Wild Oats...will post a picture later


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> .......not sure about the amateur...we started with 36 ( 1 scratch) and only 16 remained for the second series...on a personal note Nola and Brig were not among those that survived


 
aw Bummer Bon,
I was hoping for better news for you
but............
did you have fun? did time stand still for you?
how was your time at the line running the dogs?


.


----------

